# Cannondale Jekyll 500 mit XT Ausstattung zu verkaufen, Dresden



## bollekk (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Biker und Bikerinnen!

Ich biete euch hier ein gut gepflegtes und frisch gewartetes Jekyll 500 Größe M im Raum Dresden an. Habe es momentan auch bei eBay drin...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=250264913660

Bietet mit oder macht mir direkt ein Angebot (Neupreis 2099eur).

Gruß
bollekk


----------

